# Mehrere Filme auf eine DVD brennen...



## |mo| (27. Dezember 2003)

Hi!
Wie im Titel schon gesagt möchte ich mehrere Filme auf eine DVD brennen und diese dann am normalen DVD-Player angucken können, am besten mit richtigem Menü sodass ich die Filme einzeln auswählen kann.
Jetzt meine Frage, in welchem Format müssen die Filme vorliegen (normalerweise MPEG 2 oder?) und wie kriege ich das mit dem Menü hin (einfach Ordner oder wie?).
Als Software benutze ich Nero 6.0
Gruß mo


----------



## tantebootsy (28. Dezember 2003)

DVD benötigt mpeg2, ja.
Das mit dem 2in1 soll anscheinend mit Tmpeg DVD Author ganz easy gehen, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob da auch Menüs gehen.
Im Zweifelsfalle brauchst du wohl ein DVD-Authoring-Programm, das dir aus deinen ganzen Multimedia-Dateien eine DVD compilen kann. Ich benütze hierfür DVDMaestro oder Scenarist von Sonic, welche aber beide teuer sind. 
Für deinen Fall tun's aber auch billligere Programme, die gibt's mittlerweile wie Sand am Meer.
Wolltest  Du Dir wirklich eines kaufen, achte drauf, dass das Proggi das .ac3-Tonformat beherrscht, damit ist die größte Kompatibilität zu DVD-Playern gewährleistet. Solltest Du Gefallen dran finden sollte es auch animierte Menüs können.
Gruß,
TB


----------



## Konstantin Gross (28. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
das mit dem Menü kann auch Nero wunderbar erstellen.


----------



## tantebootsy (28. Dezember 2003)

ach was?! siehste, echt nicht mehr auf dem neuesten stand...


----------



## diepone (11. März 2004)

So das habe ich auch gemacht mit Tmpeg DVD Author. Aber bei zwei Filmen habe ich nen grünstich drin bzw es flackert immer grün rein und man kann den film nicht richtig sehen!

Was ist das und was kann ich dagegen machen?

Ich habe 5 MVCD's auf eine DVD gebrannt. So sind die MVCD's in ordnung ohne grünflackern!

MfG

Diepone


----------



## goela (12. März 2004)

Eine preisgünstige Alternative ist DVDLab! Gibt's sogar eine Trial-Version mit vollem Funktionsumfang für 30Tage!


----------



## Tim C. (12. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von diepone _
> *So das habe ich auch gemacht mit Tmpeg DVD Author. Aber bei zwei Filmen habe ich nen grünstich drin bzw es flackert immer grün rein und man kann den film nicht richtig sehen!
> 
> Was ist das und was kann ich dagegen machen?
> ...


Es könnte evtl. daran liegen, dass TMpeg DVD Author es nicht wirklich unterstützt mpeg Dateien nach MVCD Norm zu importieren. Das ist jetzt nur eine Vermutung. Aber bei mir hat es immer geklappt, wenn ich die Dateien mit TMpegEnc vorher in eine DVD umgewandelt habe. TMpegEnc bietet ja Exportmöglichkeiten für VCD, SVCD und DVD (ist dann .m2v + .wav datei, wird aber vom DVD Author automatisch gemerged).


----------



## goela (12. März 2004)

DVDLab ist beim Format nicht so restriktiv. Da muss ein mpeg nicht unbedingt "gepachted" oder vorher umgerechnet werden um mehrere SVCDs auf eine DVD zu brennen!


----------



## diepone (12. März 2004)

Also heisst das jetzt das ich meine MVCD's mit DVDLab ohne grünstich auf dvd bekomme und im Stand-Alone Player gucken kann?


----------



## Raucher (7. Mai 2004)

hi, der grüne streifen am rand kommt daher, das die einzelnen Filme in unterschiedlen Auflösungen vorliegen.
um dieses zu beheben, kann man "DVD-Patcher" nutzen um die Filme zueinander anzugleichen, damit alle Filme, die auf eine Scheibe sollen die gleiche Auflösung haben.

MFg Raucher


----------

